# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Lenovo cập nhật giá mới hấp dẫn hơn cho các dòng tablet đang bán

## npd.fpt01

Bắt đầu từ đầu tháng 3 năm nay Lenovo đã update giá mới cho các sản phẩm tablet của hãng cụ thể là các model : Yoga Tablet 2 8”, Miix 3 10”, TAB A10, TAB A7-50 .Giảm giá mạnh nhất là Yoga Tablet 2 8” từ 7.999.000 xuống 6.999.000 giảm 1 triệu đồng , chi tiết mức giá mới mọi người có thể xem bên ảnh bên dưới .Ngoài ra khi mua các dòng tablet mới của Lenovo đều được tặng kèm bao da chính hãng từ Lenovo .



​

----------


## dksupport

*Trả lời: Lenovo cập nhật giá mới hấp dẫn hơn cho các dòng tablet đang bán*

Giá con Yoga2 vậy là quá ngon rồi, ai đang có ý định sở hữu em nó thì tranh thủ cơ hội tốt đi nào [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Được tặng kèm bao da nữa kìa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## mewevn

*Trả lời: Lenovo cập nhật giá mới hấp dẫn hơn cho các dòng tablet đang bán*




> Giá con Yoga2 vậy là quá ngon rồi, ai đang có ý định sở hữu em nó thì tranh thủ cơ hội tốt đi nào [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Được tặng kèm bao da nữa kìa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Bạn có dùng qua con đó chưa? Mình cũng đang tính mua mà chưa tham khảo ai hết.

----------


## seo3m

*Trả lời: Lenovo cập nhật giá mới hấp dẫn hơn cho các dòng tablet đang bán*




> Bạn có dùng qua con đó chưa? Mình cũng đang tính mua mà chưa tham khảo ai hết.


Chưa bạn ah, ghiền ghiền chứ chưa mua nổi, cơ mà cũng hay mượn của đứa em họ xài ké, đang tính dồn để mua tặng sinh nhật mẹ, còn mìn giờ thường dùng laptop với đt thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hoangthikd

*Trả lời: Lenovo cập nhật giá mới hấp dẫn hơn cho các dòng tablet đang bán*




> Chưa bạn ah, ghiền ghiền chứ chưa mua nổi, cơ mà cũng hay mượn của đứa em họ xài ké, đang tính dồn để mua tặng sinh nhật mẹ, còn mìn giờ thường dùng laptop với đt thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Vậy thấy con đó xài ok không bạn? Chơi game nặng nặng nổi ko? Với lại pin xài được tầm bao lâu nhỉ?

----------


## BMG

*Trả lời: Lenovo cập nhật giá mới hấp dẫn hơn cho các dòng tablet đang bán*




> Vậy thấy con đó xài ok không bạn? Chơi game nặng nặng nổi ko? Với lại pin xài được tầm bao lâu nhỉ?


Em này xài quá ổn, màn hình, thiết kế đều rất đẹp. Chơi game thì mình chơi alphats 8 thấy rất mượt, lúc chơi máy cũng không nóng. Còn pin thì chắc tầm 16-17 tiếng vô tư [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## thu phuong

*Trả lời: Lenovo cập nhật giá mới hấp dẫn hơn cho các dòng tablet đang bán*




> Em này xài quá ổn, màn hình, thiết kế đều rất đẹp. Chơi game thì mình chơi alphats 8 thấy rất mượt, lúc chơi máy cũng không nóng. Còn pin thì chắc tầm 16-17 tiếng vô tư [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Pin gì mà trâu khiếp vậy @@ Ah game thì mình cũng chơi alphats 8 như bạn á, với lại vài game nhỏ nhỏ thui nên chắc ok rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Giờ gom tiền hốt thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## kiemsl34

*Trả lời: Lenovo cập nhật giá mới hấp dẫn hơn cho các dòng tablet đang bán*

các bạn ơi! mình đang cần tài liệu vẽ cadkey mà tìm chẳng được, bạn nào biết thì cho mình xin với được không, thank cả nhà đây là mail của mình nếu ai có xin gửi cho mình nhé" [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>" chân thành cảm ơn mọi người chúc mọi người năm mới mạnh khỏe hạnh phúc và thành công!:d[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:lick::botay::botay:

----------

